# Villa Del Palmar Flamingos Beach Resort And Spa 9/29-10/6 $250



## Javelin

Can't attend this year, would like to rent out.
Studio unit in Nuevo Vallarta. Asking $600 for a week. Open to trade for a week at Whistler in Dec 2015.


More pictures here
http://www.villagroupresorts.com/re...lamingos/villa-suites/deluxe-studio#content-1


----------



## Javelin

Price drop, $550


----------



## Javelin

Price drop, $500


----------



## Javelin

Price drop, $450


----------



## Javelin

Price drop, $350


----------



## Javelin

Price drop, $300 buckaroos!


----------



## Javelin

Price drop, $250!


----------



## kdydy123

*Still available?*

Let me know if this is still available I may be interested.


----------



## DeniseM

You can click on Javelin's blue user name to send them a message.


----------



## Javelin

Yep, still available


----------



## nicfalc

*How many Bedrooms*

How many bedrooms?  Kitchen?


----------



## Zib

To Nacfalc:    Beautiful resort!  We've been there and I'm sure you'll love it.  We're going next Feb.  Can't wait!  Studio unit has small mini kitchen area, it's own nice balcony over looking the pool and maybe the ocean depending where you are located.  They either have 2 double beds or a bed and sleeper couch.  If only 2 of you, I'd ask for the one with sofa so you'll have that to sit on.  But they both have a small table and chairs.  I hope I'm remembering this right.  Hope you can go and have a wonderful time!


----------



## Javelin

It's a studio unit with a kitchenette with coffee maker, electric stove top, microwave, refrigerator and a toaster


----------



## Javelin

Price drop, $150. It's steal!


----------

